# sollen/müssen



## Eva Maria

Como siempre, me surge la duda respecto a si debo utilizar "müssen" o "sollen".

Contexto:

- Ustedes deben ponerse en contacto con la empresa.

Mis intentos:

- Sie sollen sich in Verbindung mit dem Unternehmen setzen...

- Sie müssen sich in Verbindung mit dem Unternehmen setzen...

EM


----------



## Aurin

Generalmente se usa "müssen" para lo que debe hacer un@ mism@.
Diciendo a otros que "müssen" suena muy fuerte.
En tu ejemplo suena todavía mejor si empleas el subjuntivo:
Sie sollten sich....
O todavía mejor: Setzen Sie sich bitte....
Würden Sie sich bitte .......in Verbindung setzen?


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Generalmente se usa "müssen" para lo que debe hacer un@ mism@.
> Diciendo a otros que "müssen" suena muy fuerte.
> En tu ejemplo suena todavía mejor si empleas el subjuntivo:
> Sie sollten sich....
> O todavía mejor: Setzen Sie sich bitte....
> Würden Sie sich bitte .......in Verbindung setzen?


 
Aurin,

No sé qué pasa, pero nunca logro recordar cuál es cuál!

Me gusta "Setzen Sie sich bitte..."

Danke nochmal!

EM

PD: ¿Te has fijado que hoy has llegado a los 1.000 posts? Justamente yo también he llegado a mis 1.000 hoy! Me han felicitado en las Congrats Pages! ¿Por qué no miras si te han felicitado a ti también? Jeje


----------



## Tania4

Hola Eva Maria,
Trata de no usar el verbo müssen excepto si hablas con tus propios hijos  porque de lo contrario te verias un poco arrogante o exigente.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Tania4 said:


> Trata de no usar el verbo müssen excepto si hablas con tus propios hijos  porque de lo contrario te verias un poco arrogante o exigente.


 


Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo con esto. El verbo "müssen" es importante en alemán y no se usa solamente con sus hijos 

Eva Maria, I saw that you also speak English, maybe it's easier for you to differentiate between "soll" and "müssen" when you think of the English equvialents "should" and "have to":

"You should contact your company." ("Sie sollen...")
"You have to contact your company." ("Sie müssen...")

Y en Español? Se dice:

"Deberían contactar su empresa." y
"Tienen que contactar su empresa." 

?


----------



## Tania4

Starry, perdon por la simplicidad de mi explicacion, y lo de los hijos era una broma.

Eva Maria, lo que queria decirte era que si te vas a dirigir a una empresa para solicitar algo mejor no uses el verbo müssen. Pero si lo que quieres es exigir, entonces el verbo correcto seria ese.


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo con esto. El verbo "müssen" es importante en alemán y no se usa solamente con sus hijos
> 
> Eva Maria, I saw that you also speak English, maybe it's easier for you to differentiate between "soll" and "haben" when you think of the English equvialents "should" and "have to":
> 
> "You should contact your company." ("Sie sollen...")
> "You have to contact your company." ("Sie müssen...")
> 
> Y en Español? Se dice:
> 
> "Debería contactar su empresa." y
> "Tiene que contactar su empresa."
> 
> ?


 
Danke schön, Starry!

Pues con tus tres ejemplos trilingües me aclaras fabulosamente la sutil diferencia entre estos verbos semejantes!!!!!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Tania4 said:


> Starry, perdon por la simplicidad de mi explicacion, y lo de los hijos era una broma.
> 
> Eva Maria, lo que queria decirte era que si te vas a dirigir a una empresa para solicitar algo mejor no uses el verbo müssen. Pero si lo que quieres es exigir, entonces el verbo correcto seria ese.


 

Tania,

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios!

Starry hat mir auch alles erklärt!!!!!!

EM

NOTA: Las mujeres deberíamos usar más "müssen" con nuestros hombres, además de con los hijos!!!! (¿Broma?)


----------

